# my situation



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Okay, just need to get some advice here. I am in a situation where I am looking for another job that I can work part time at to start and if things work out, perhaps make the transition from my current job to the new one. I don't feel right just walking away from one job and into another just like that. Plus I have eleven years invested in my job right now and don't want to take a wage cut to go to a different employer full time. But I have some family friends who insist that I should just quit and find something else, they are very staunch in the view that you don't find a new job before you quit your old one, they don't seem to understand when I try to explain to them about my issues regarding wages and job security. Is there anything I can do to help them better understand my situation ??


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The best time to find a job is when you already have one.

You are demonstrating your employability by being employed. If you're out of work, there is always some question in the prospective employer's mind.

You can talk more about finding a match, not just a job as you already have that.

You're not under pressure to take just any job to pay the bills but can wait for a good one to come along.

You maintain current skills and practice. 

Phil


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Any updates cool j dude? :bounce:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

sorry, it took me a while to get back to this thread. I actually have my foot almost in the door at two other places, one is a part time catering position and the other is a part time restaurant gig. so things are looking pretty good. The industry seems to have changed a bit here, before when I applied for part time in conjunction with my regular job, nobody seemed to want to take a chance, but now people are willing to talk.


----------

